# Age of Mythology the Titans, connecting problems to other players



## Megaman_Model_X (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey on Age of Mythology the Titans when im online i can't connect to any other players the Attempting Connection count down just hits 0 and then i get returned to the game selection list i duno whats wrong i went through like 3 weeks or tech support and even their top tech's couldnt find the problem it just happened all of a sudden 1 day i was playing fine the next i had this problem can any1 help me if u think u can E-mail me at [email protected] and we can talk or find me on myspace at www.myspace.com/thunderdome5 and we can do IM so that may help.


----------

